# Tubing That Is Too Big



## Ordie69 (Aug 25, 2011)

I just picked up some 3/16 ID x 1/8 w x 7/16 OD Natural Latex Rubber Tubing Amber to make replacement tubes for my Trumark FS-1 (love that slingshot) and realized that I measured incorrectly. The 1/8 inch wall thickness is pretty thick. I think I should have been looking for 1/16. But since I got it, I figured how bad could it hurt to try. The Trumarks aluminum frame isn't strong enough to handle that type of resistance (assumption on my part) so I cut some lengths and fit them to a Daisy B-52. Going to let the alcohol dry tonight and give it a try tomorrow with some marbles.









This is the B-52 with the heavy tubes.









This is a comparrison between the heavy tubes and the original tubes from the store. I think there is a workout in my future.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

I think I have some of those same tubes. They shoot pretty fast though!


----------



## Ordie69 (Aug 25, 2011)

When I first opened the package from the mail I pictured shooting a bowling ball. We'll see.


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Ordie69 said:


> I just picked up some 3/16 ID x 1/8 w x 7/16 OD Natural Latex Rubber Tubing Amber to make replacement tubes for my Trumark FS-1 (love that slingshot) and realized that I measured incorrectly. The 1/8 inch wall thickness is pretty thick. I think I should have been looking for 1/16. But since I got it, I figured how bad could it hurt to try. The Trumarks aluminum frame isn't strong enough to handle that type of resistance (assumption on my part) so I cut some lengths and fit them to a Daisy B-52. Going to let the alcohol dry tonight and give it a try tomorrow with some marbles.
> 
> View attachment 20732
> 
> ...


Be very careful, the B-52 is not very strong, either. It's major weakness is that the frame extends only about half-way into the handle. I quit shooting mine when I noticed that the handle flexed with TheraBand Red tubes, and no amount of handle screw tightening would stop the flexing.


----------



## Ordie69 (Aug 25, 2011)

Thanks for the heads up. I noticed the frame while tinkering with it. I feel fairly safe considering the 3 mount points in the handle equally disperse the pressure on the handle. The only danger is if the handle snaps in half in my hand and I don't see that happening for the short time that I'll be using it. But incase I knock my teeth out and find it difficult to eat crow, I'll let you know


----------



## Ordie69 (Aug 25, 2011)

Okay, I discovered a couple of interesting things with this band. First, it will last forever. Second, I cut the bands way to short (and yes Henry, I was getting some flex in the handle). It was akin to cocking a crossbow by hand. So I cut those tubes off and added about 3 more inches to the tube length. But in any event at least I learned the size tubing I need to order next time. Thanks for the input guys.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

If you wrap the handle with a friction tape it will strengthen it and also improve grip and feel. Remember with rubber heavier does not always mean faster. Good luck!


----------



## Ordie69 (Aug 25, 2011)

After increasing the length of the tubes from 9" to 13" it is totally manageable and shoots very well with no overstress of the handles. Of course I am only plinking cans but for what I need I imagine these tubes are going to last quite a while. I put about 300 shots through them this evening and they still look brand new.


----------



## Haken (Jan 14, 2011)

Hi, another thing how to handle potentially to big bands is to cut them in half. Did this with some massive 3/4" latex tubing and 
it worked very good. The cut also doesn't have to be 100% accurate as i found out, the draw will even out. give it a try.


----------



## Ordie69 (Aug 25, 2011)

Haken,

Thanks for the suggestion. Unfortunately I would trust mycutting skills to severing lengths of Twiszler licorice but not a length of latex that could come back and slap me in the face..


----------

